# USAF at work



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

USAFAtWork.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket


I'm glad the dog got away ok... :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I love it...lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

amazing. the distance they are away from them u hear the shots then see the fire go by a second later


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

wish i could see it. offshore internet sucks.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

This is one of my favorites. You can run but you can't hide, not even behind that truck!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I have trouble playing the photobucket vids for some reason. I can see it but Bruins is one of my favorites for sure. Movement by the truck, Roger, Smoke Em.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Finally it played for me, that dog hauled arse.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

update your browser and flash player f00!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Phree, I don't mess with that crap. If you are ever down this way riding stop in and have at it.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about. Aerial Gunner. Best job in the Air Force!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I wonder they was doing? I love it....Smoke Em....he says....LOL!


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice vids


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I love both of those vids, reminds me of the classic air gunner from Full Metal Jacket. He's firing the 50 cal. hollering Get Some! Get Some! Joker ask him how do you shoot women and children? he responds "Easy you just don't lead them as much".


----------

